# Ocean One Legacy - Limited now available



## all74

Beautiful new model now on Gnomon!
Ocean One Legacy - Limited


























I'd happily grab one if my watch fund wasn't empty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry

:O

Will this only be available directly through Gnomon or will we be able to get this from Steinhart?


----------



## Watchfreek

Overall not bad but not sure I can get used to that lollipop seconds hand. Having said that I may be one of a handful who prefers the OOV over this one.


----------



## WiZARD7

jonasbry said:


> :O
> 
> Will this only be available directly through Gnomon or will we be able to get this from Steinhart?


Only from Gnomon.


----------



## dezouk

I saw the actual piece earlier at gnomon, it was amazing with a clean dial look. 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned

I wonder how limited is limited? The first series Gnomon did in the OV range was 150, then the next was 300, so how many will there be of this version in their range?


----------



## DoctorWolf

I prefer this to the OOV for sure but it's still not doing it for me. I'll pass. Enjoy it guys.


----------



## balzebub

Heh just tried on the Paul Newman chrono at Gnomon but missed seeing this one.. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

big ned said:


> I wonder how limited is limited? The first series Gnomon did in the OV range was 150, then the next was 300, so how many will there be of this version in their range?


It says orders close on 19th Oct or reaching 100, which ever comes first, so the first batch (if there's gonna be a few runs) must be100.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

I thought the 100 was just for the included strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

airborne_bluezman said:


> I thought the 100 was just for the included strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh you might be right...


----------



## daveto

Look great on leather strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926

I love the bezel font and the fact that the black dial is truely black and not "vintage" black (gray). I'm cool with the lollipop second hand too, but it may be a bit distracting with the crystal distortion making it look like a melting lollipop. I think I prefer the OOV handset to this handset overall. Hmmm...to order or not to order...


----------



## southpaw2280

I believe they said 200 pieces total, non-numbered editions


----------



## airrun

The watch looks a little difficult to read to me: The hands may be a little too dark (the second hand might could have a little more highlight). The glass is distorting the dail on the edges too much.

I like the clean look of it though and there is a classic appeal to it.


----------



## twintop

The watch looks great, I would have preferred if they kept the Merc style hands though. Could've been a great 6538 hommage.


----------



## Peteagus

Pass, but it'd look great with a red crown tube and bezel triangle. In fact, just gimme the dial so I can fit it on my O1V!


----------



## WhiteCat

Agreed! True jet black dial is the plus. Pity it misses the red crown triangle.


svendsenp said:


> Pass, but it'd look great with a red crown tube and bezel triangle. In fact, just gimme the dial so I can fit it on my O1V!


----------



## pop4

big ned said:


> I wonder how limited is limited? The first series Gnomon did in the OV range was 150, then the next was 300, so how many will there be of this version in their range?


Based on the comment Gnomon's Instagram, there will be 200, non-numbered pieces made. Source

And from their website, there is a preorder freebie of a free Steinhart Vintage brown leather strap with Steinhart signed buckle worth $70 for orders placed before 19th Oct 2016, or the first 100 customers, whichever comes first.

Personally, I like the matte black dial, lack of crown guards, large crown and lug holes, but if the case is still based on the Ocean One series of cases, then the case/lugs are still going to be too flat for my liking.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

I might just pull the trigger on this one...I love the big crown, lollipop, high dome crystal and exhibition case back. Only criticism I have is I wish the bezel lume pip matched the vintage lume color on the dial.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Perhaps it would be possible to install the bezel from the ocean vintage for a nice vintage lume pip and red triangle?


----------



## andyk8

Not a fan of this at all. OOV is far nicer.


----------



## sticky

Hands up if your name is Sticky and you like it. |>


----------



## marc4pt0

My name ain't Sticky, thank goodness, but I do like it! My only fear in ordering it is that my OOV will lose wrist time. And I like it too much, grey dial and all.


----------



## chrismcfly

twintop said:


> The watch looks great, I would have preferred if they kept the Merc style hands though. Could've been a great 6538 hommage.


You're totally right for me, bezel is perfect for that (the one with red marker on OOV is not so good), black dial too but i prefer the lume color and texture from OOV, so just made a new Limited model later with 6538 Bond homage with hands from Ocean One Vintage and add the two lines at the bottom but with 200m=...
Perhaps with a code name Ocean 001


----------



## coffindodger

so over all not a lot of love for this then or are people trying to put me off so they grab it before i get in Hmmm


----------



## big ned

I've bought all the Ocean Vintage variant releases by Gnomon so far, but not this one, it just ain't doing it for me.


----------



## WhiteCat

I am not buying for sure


coffindodger said:


> so over all not a lot of love for this then or are people trying to put me off so they grab it before i get in Hmmm


----------



## mjmurphy926

I think that since my favorite thing about this Gnomon exclusive watch is the bezel font, but have a few reservations in a couple other areas, I'll probably skip and see if Steinhart offers something soon with this bezel insert. I'm betting they will. Why would they develop the insert and only use it on the Gnomon watch?

Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Eodtech

Im truly on the fence on this one. I have all of the Ocean's including the OVM's, which I love a lot and have bought the second I saw them. But this one I am lukewarm on, at best. This is the first Ocean I have not jumped on instantly. Not sure what the means... On the other hand, I don't want to miss out on it either.... I will probably get it just to say I have them all. Im not sure that is a resounding endorsement... :-s


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

I actually really like the design. Reminds me of the Black Bay One which was an homage to the Tudor reference 7923. I like this handset with the whimsical lollipop seconds almost as much as I love the milsub sword handset. I think these hands are much more elegant and unique than the Mercedes hands which I feel have been too over used.
I think this is a great watch but I'm undecided if it really has a place between my Tudor Black Bay Black and my Steinhart OVM Maxi LE. I'm on the fence...


----------



## WhiteCat

A true fan of steinhart!


Eodtech said:


> Im truly on the fence on this one. I have all of the Ocean's including the OVM's, which I love a lot and have bought the second I saw them. But this one I am lukewarm on, at best. This is the first Ocean I have not jumped on instantly. Not sure what the means... On the other hand, I don't want to miss out on it either.... I will probably get it just to say I have them all. Im not sure that is a resounding endorsement... :-s


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Side by side with the Tudor 7923:


----------



## chrismcfly

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> Side by side with the Tudor 7923:


And the first submariner..


----------



## watchlover7023

I have most of the Ocean collection as well including the a few of the past Ocean LE Gnomon introduced. And have seen the prices climbed up over the months for the Gnomon LE.
If you buy them and are careful with your watches, we are talking about an appreciating model. There is no reason not to buy this from a collector's point of view.

As for the design, love the Legacy! Already sick of those Mercedes hands. These pencil hands are refreshing and I guess will be rotating much in the frequent wearers.


----------



## scoff

no date? Do they modify the movement? I mean is there the date adjust position of the crown?


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

scoff said:


> no date? Do they modify the movement? I mean is there the date adjust position of the crown?


There is no date and if it's like the Ocean Vintage Military there will be a non functioning date set position on the crown.


----------



## Taerid

If I'm ordering from the UK, will I be charged customs and taxes when it arrives?


----------



## knezz

I think so, vat at least


----------



## AmberLeaf

Taerid said:


> If I'm ordering from the UK, will I be charged customs and taxes when it arrives?


Yup. I was going to buy one but the exchange rate has tanked (thanks Brexiters) and we're looking at £465.87 + any bank charges +%20 vat +DHL handling fee.

That's upwards of £560. (over $680).


----------



## Taerid

Damn, that's a bummer. :/


----------



## AmberLeaf

Taerid said:


> Damn, that's a bummer. :/


My math(s) is _always_ off but I'll wager it's still a bit expensive for a GBP purchase. 
If I really wanted it I'd buy one anyway!


----------



## Dino7

AmberLeaf said:


> Yup. I was going to buy one but the exchange rate has tanked (thanks Brexiters) and we're looking at £465.87 + any bank charges +%20 vat +DHL handling fee.
> 
> That's upwards of £560. (over $680).


When I ordered the OVM Maxi from Gnomon , I only got charged £15 in total for vat and DHL fees , I don't think they declared the full value for customs . Hopefully this one will be the same.


----------



## Taerid

AmberLeaf said:


> My math(s) is _always_ off but I'll wager it's still a bit expensive for a GBP purchase.
> If I really wanted it I'd buy one anyway!


Yeah, but in that price range I could get a Squale! ^^


----------



## watchlover7023

AmberLeaf said:


> Yup. I was going to buy one but the exchange rate has tanked (thanks Brexiters) and we're looking at £465.87 + any bank charges +%20 vat +DHL handling fee.
> 
> That's upwards of £560. (over $680).


Obviously you have not bought anything from Gnomon before. :-d:-db-)


----------



## AmberLeaf

watchlover7023 said:


> Obviously you have not bought anything from Gnomon before. :-d:-db-)


I hear ya, but I got stung when I ordered my Armida. Declared value doesn't always work!


----------



## Taerid

watchlover7023 said:


> Obviously you have not bought anything from Gnomon before. :-d:-db-)


Do Gnomon treat you well when it comes to customs fees?


----------



## Eodtech

Gnomon and DHL treat me far better than FedEx does from Steinhart. My "customs" fees are non existent with DHL and around $35-50 with FedEx. (Totally not Steinhart's fault) I know that is not very much compared to the UK, but its still an extra expense that you don't need or want to pay after ordering a nice new watch. Heck, that money can be a new leather strap...


----------



## wis_dad

Anyone else noticed the drilled lugs?


----------



## jaspert

Aid1987 said:


> Anyone else noticed the drilled lugs?


I just noticed it last night. Didn't realise it when I ordered one so it is a little pleasant surprise.


----------



## watchlover7023

Just ordered another of the O1L. My third Steinhart in 48 hours(the other one being the Ocean Chronograph, thanks to the other guy in the other thread  )!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

I wasn't supposed to buy another watch this year. I was supposed to be saving up for my wedding. I also told myself I would never buy a Steinhart. 

I just couldn't resist not getting this one.


----------



## wis_dad

I've ordered one too with the intention of wearing it along with the Maxi for a couple of weeks to see which one I would keep. We'll see how that works out! 

I also just read that the O1L has gilt hands. I must admit I was trying to work that out because it's hard to make out from the photos we've seen so far and I thought they might have been silver like the Maxi.


----------



## Aintree Porsche

This watch is BEGGING for a red ceramic bezel. It would sell out in an instant. Ceramic bezels should be an option on every Steinhart watch. It's a nice way to add a little profit, makes the watch look much more expensive and along with sapphire AR crystal you have a very durable watch at a bargain price.

As for the Legacy itself, imho the dial markers are too similar to my Hesalite Maxi. They should have done Arabic 9-6-3 like on the O1 Vintage that I also have but I really have not warmed up to the grey dial. It's like the rock in my shoe on an otherwise great watch. In outdoor lighting the grey dial it totally washes out the dial. This black dial color would have an instant purchase.

But Steinhart have all the parts to make this one of their best selling watches. Many people love the look of the Tudor Heritage Black Bay but cannot stomach paying $3-$4,000 USD for either the ETA or MT movements.


----------



## dezouk

Just paid for 1 at gnomon . Can't wait to collect next 2days 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

I have ordered a O1V bezel insert with red triangle from Steinhart and plan to swap out the O1L bezel insert later when I get it.


----------



## crownandcogs

Anyone get email confirmation? Myself and a friend both ordered 2 days ago - seems like the PayPal cleared and it shows up on my Gnomon account but no confirmation email or word from gnomon. 

Don't mind waiting but a mail might be nice.


----------



## wis_dad

crownandcogs said:


> Anyone get email confirmation? Myself and a friend both ordered 2 days ago - seems like the PayPal cleared and it shows up on my Gnomon account but no confirmation email or word from gnomon.
> 
> Don't mind waiting but a mail might be nice.


I've not had anything yet either. Not too concerned as Gnomon normally ship very quickly or at least in my experience they have.


----------



## taike

My email confirmation came through even before the page jumped back from paypal to gnomon. Here's what the confirmation page said:

You should receive a confirmation email within the next hour.

If you do not receive the confirmation email, please email us at [email protected]


----------



## wis_dad

Aid1987 said:


> I've not had anything yet either. Not too concerned as Gnomon normally ship very quickly or at least in my experience they have.


Sorry I misread crownandcogs message. I thought he meant shipping notification. I received order confirmation straight away like taike.


----------



## crownandcogs

Thanks all! Yeah - I got the confirmation page too + order number but no emails from gnomon. No major stress - just my first buy from gnomon, I was more concerned that I'd got one with them being limited. 

But if the confirm page = getting one then I'm happy. I think I probably clicked off too quick in my excitement. Ha!


----------



## dezouk

I ll post some pics after I collect on Wed or Thurs at gnomon  



Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

Damn this thread... Impulsive buy from last night.. Hope I don't regret it hahaha


----------



## Aintree Porsche

Get the Daluca Zulu strap in kahaki


----------



## T3C

Gilted hands, domed crystal, vintage lume, not-so-gray dial, and most of all a buttery smooth movement ... think I like this better than the MAXI LE










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

Very nice. More pics please.....


----------



## watchlover7023

T3C said:


> Gilted hands, domed crystal, vintage lume, not-so-gray dial, and most of all a buttery smooth movement ... think I like this better than the MAXI LE


More pictures please! Ah..... the pleasure of walking over to Gnomon's boutique and grab a watch is pure luxury, most of us can only envy. I will be broke if Gnomon has a boutique round my place. 

I just got my tracking number from them. That is 1 day before their promised delivery date. Kudos to the folks once again at Gnomon. Cheers.


----------



## watchninja123

the lugs look insanely long!!. I hope my tiny little 6.75 wrist can handle this bad boy.


----------



## wis_dad

T3C said:


> Gilted hands, domed crystal, vintage lume, not-so-gray dial, and most of all a buttery smooth movement ... think I like this better than the MAXI LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


That dome looks huge! I assume it's the same as the Maxi's crystal, must be the angle making it look higher.


----------



## LibriumW

ninja123 said:


> Damn this thread... Impulsive buy from last night.. Hope I don't regret it hahaha


I impulsively ordered this as well, on saturday night after a bit too much red wine


----------



## T3C

Maxi's dome seems to start falling to its base earlier whereas the side of the Legacy's dome is steeper


----------



## Watchfreek

The Maxi's have Plexiglass crystals. This one has a high domed sapphire, just like the OOV and OOV Chrono's. Not the same.


----------



## pinchycm

This is a nice looking homage; love the drilled lugs! Wish it wasn't 51mm L2L though... with those straight lugs, that's a beast to wear on these stick wrists!


----------



## jaspert

Beast it is...16mm thick and those damn straight lugs on small wrist. But having owned and sold a few Ocean OVM, O1V, maxi....I knew what I am in for. I like it.

Sent yesterday and here today in Australia. Impressed with the speed.


----------



## jaspert




----------



## watchninja123

Awesome watch bro! ! What's size wrist ?


----------



## jaspert

Cheers. My wrist size is 6.5". More curved lugs would be welcomed.


----------



## watchninja123

We have similiar size wrist. I have an ocean bronze that wears fine without overhang. This bad boy might be pushing it. 

On the side note, anyone on the usa side receive their tracking ??


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

ninja123 said:


> We have similiar size wrist. I have an ocean bronze that wears fine without overhang. This bad boy might be pushing it.
> 
> On the side note, anyone on the usa side receive their tracking ??


Haven't received mine yet, and I think my order was somewhere between 80 and 100. I'm expecting it sometime tonight/tomorrow morning.

Last time I ordered from Gnomon, I didn't get the tracking email until a day after the watch was shipped.


----------



## southpaw2280

jtbr said:


> Beast it is...16mm thick and those damn straight lugs on small wrist. But having owned and sold a few Ocean OVM, O1V, maxi....I knew what I am in for. I like it.
> 
> Sent yesterday and here today in Australia. Impressed with the speed.


Very nice. Looks better than the product pictures


----------



## T3C

southpaw2280 said:


> Very nice. Looks better than the product pictures


+1

Forum response seems lukewarm but this has the best "vintage" feel for me.


----------



## AdDaMan

T3C said:


> +1
> 
> Forum response seems lukewarm but this has the best "vintage" feel for me.


Same for me. I hated the last one but love this one. Ive ordered it. Cant wait.


----------



## crownandcogs

These pictures have me even more excited to get mine. Any members ordered from Gnomon to UK before - how long does it take? I'm going to be camped out at the letterbox.


----------



## dezouk

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## dezouk

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

crownandcogs said:


> These pictures have me even more excited to get mine. Any members ordered from Gnomon to UK before - how long does it take? I'm going to be camped out at the letterbox.


If you get a tracking number for DHL it makes delivery a lot faster if you go on their website and pay the vat/duty asap , this usually stops the package from being held until they notify you to pay - which can delay the delivery by a couple of days .
Paid my vat/duty yesterday , was only £22 for delivery to the UK.


----------



## crownandcogs

How do I get my tracking number? I've had zero communication from Gnomon so far. No email confirmation of order, nothing.

I emailed them and they said email confirmation should have been sent automatically ... they said not to worry and included a screenshot of my receipt.

Only problem is the screenshot is of an order of 3 nato straps for some guy in Japan with a totally different order number.

In my gnomon account the legacy is ordered and on my PayPal the payment went through on the 15th. 

I love the look of the product but so far comms have been less than reassuring - as a first buying experience I'm not really enjoying the 'cross your fingers and hope' approach.


----------



## watchlover7023

crownandcogs said:


> How do I get my tracking number? I've had zero communication from Gnomon so far. No email confirmation of order, nothing.
> 
> I emailed them and they said email confirmation should have been sent automatically ... they said not to worry and included a screenshot of my receipt.
> 
> Only problem is the screenshot is of an order of 3 nato straps for some guy in Japan with a totally different order number.
> 
> In my gnomon account the legacy is ordered and on my PayPal the payment went through on the 15th.
> 
> I love the look of the product but so far comms have been less than reassuring - as a first buying experience I'm not really enjoying the 'cross your fingers and hope' approach.


I have ordered close to 60 watches from Gnomon and always get my confirmation by email the moment I placed my order. So you might want to check your spam folder?
They have a phone number the last time I checked. So there is no reason to be posting here asking for confirmation/reassurance because we simply won't know.
Give their reputation and size of company, I think they have more to lose by not fulfilling your order than running away with $550.


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
I wish I was like an octopus and had 8 arms.
I'd put Steinharts on every one of the 8 arms.
Might even slip a Tudor B Bay or P Ocean in too.

But then I'd need 10 arms not 8. Aw heck!

X traindriver Art (Nuts about good watches)


----------



## arogle1stus

Steinhart owners:
You guys have me pea green with envy.
I gotta shake this 63 year old watch obsession.
Is there a Watch a holics group arround?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## dezouk

Greetings from Singapore

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

crownandcogs said:


> How do I get my tracking number? I've had zero communication from Gnomon so far. No email confirmation of order, nothing.
> 
> I emailed them and they said email confirmation should have been sent automatically ... they said not to worry and included a screenshot of my receipt.
> 
> Only problem is the screenshot is of an order of 3 nato straps for some guy in Japan with a totally different order number.
> 
> In my gnomon account the legacy is ordered and on my PayPal the payment went through on the 15th.
> 
> I love the look of the product but so far comms have been less than reassuring - as a first buying experience I'm not really enjoying the 'cross your fingers and hope' approach.


Im on the same boat, except I received the email confirmation. I asked them a question before purchase and response was within minute. Then I asked another question after making the purchase, no response and it has been days... and it is the 22nd in Singapore and still no tracking # dang.....


----------



## crownandcogs

watchlover7023 said:


> I have ordered close to 60 watches from Gnomon and always get my confirmation by email the moment I placed my order. So you might want to check your spam folder?
> They have a phone number the last time I checked. So there is no reason to be posting here asking for confirmation/reassurance because we simply won't know.
> Give their reputation and size of company, I think they have more to lose by not fulfilling your order than running away with $550.


Great! Thanks that's good news, glad you've had such a good experience and obviously built up quite a relationship with them as a regular buyer - good for you. That's awesome.

But I want you cast your mind back ... back ... to the dim and distant past ... before your 60 purchases ... before you had 60 confirmation emails ... way, way, way back ... back to a time when you had spent zero dollars with them, made zero purchases, and had zero knowledge of the company.

And I want you to imagine that you are ordering a LIMITED EDITION which you would really like to get.

And you have pre-ordered. And you have paid.

And you receive ZERO confirmation. And then you contact this company that you have zero experience with and ask if they got your order ... you know ... because its a limited edition and you would really like to get it. And if something went wrong you'd be happy to order again you just don't want to miss out.

And they send you back an email that says don't worry ... here's your confirmation and receipt ... and it is a screenshot of someone elses order for $34.75 worth of NATO straps being delivered to Japan. Not your $550 limited edition watch being delivered to the UK.

If you put yourself in my position. Based on my ZERO experience with Gnomon. Wouldn't you maybe seek out a forum in which people have bought from that place and try to figure out what to do?? Or if that is standard ?? Or if they are always a bit all over the shop but the stuff arrives?? Or if it is a just a mix-up?? Or whatever??

Don't get me wrong I don't think this forum is ACTUALLY GNOMON customer support ... and I don't think I asked for confirmation from anyone here ... including yourself.
I have contacted Gnomon customer support but I was confused by what I got.

I also don't think they are 'running away with $550' - again - another thing I clearly did not say. 
Obviously Paypal or the credit card company would simply refund the money if there is nothing delivered.

I am simply concerned that I'm going to* miss out on a limited edition*. And that I have ZERO experience with Gnomon and therefore do not know what their standard procedure/behaviour is.

With that in mind - wouldn't you MAYBE seek some reassurance, from like minded people, who have ordered from the same place?
Isn't that kind of what a forum is useful for??

Someone said that it might speed things up if I paid the DHL charges - but that I need a tracking number so that's what I was asking about.


----------



## Dino7

Someone said that it might speed things up if I paid the DHL charges - but that I need a tracking number so that's what I was asking about.[/QUOTE]

That was me , have thought about it and my tracking number actually came via PayPal sending me an email saying Gnomon had told them the watch had shipped . This had the DHL tracking number so it wasn't direct from Gnomon. Anyway if you paid via PayPal and haven't heard anything try not to worry , as I know Gnomon said they would be shipped in order of first paid first shipped etc. I ordered within a couple of hours of receiving the email - paid the vat online and the watch has been delivered today .


----------



## jaspert




----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

dezouk said:


> Greetings from Singapore


Wow, fantastic looking watch. Love the vintage flavor of this piece!


----------



## watchlover7023

Receiving mine today. Too excited! 

Just saw on update on Gnomon's website for those who might have missed it:

*UPDATE 22nd October 2016* First 60 watches sent. For those that have not received your tracking, pease be patient. All orders will be sent out by Wednesday 26th October 2016. Tracking number will be emailed to you once dispatched. If you have not received tracking details means your order will be dispatched next week. We understand everyone is excited to receive their package but emailing us multiple times a day will only make things slower. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## knezz

I like it. Only i wish that hour hand is bit shorter, sometimes when i look at different photos i can't distinguish which is hour and which is minute hand. How is time reading in real life ?


----------



## Dino7

Really liking mine so far .....


----------



## topper78

jtbr said:


> View attachment 9709218
> 
> 
> View attachment 9709242


Nice piece, if I didn't have a OVM Maxi, I would have been all over his one..


----------



## marc4pt0

Well I did it. Finally pulled the trigger on this gem


----------



## dezouk

topper78 said:


> Nice piece, if I didn't have a OVM Maxi, I would have been all over his one..


This has a different feel to it. Get it if you can

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchninja123

JerylTan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice duo!!! Which one wears better on the wrist?!


----------



## wis_dad

topper78 said:


> Nice piece, if I didn't have a OVM Maxi, I would have been all over his one..


I bought one anyway but the intention would be to sell whatever one I like least. We'll see...


----------



## JerylTan

ninja123 said:


> Nice duo!!! Which one wears better on the wrist?!


They,re both pretty similar but the O1L seems to be more comfortable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johnnmiller1

Does anyone have lume shots?


----------



## tds

Not sure if I missed this in the the thread but I found out that this edition is limited to 200 pieces. Hopefully my will be here this week !!!!


----------



## dezouk

tds said:


> Not sure if I missed this in the the thread but I found out that this edition is limited to 200 pieces. Hopefully my will be here this week !!!!


Yes it is to 200 pieces. When I collected at gnomon last Fri, about 160 pieces were sold

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## tds

Thats good news. Hopefully demand will stay high. Anxiously awaiting mine...!


----------



## RoyalRob

So the my OOVL came in...WoW what a distortion of the dial by the dome! Didn't know what to think about it...but after 15min...nothing but wow..cool:sunglasses:.

Also noticed that the dome is higher placed than the OOVc...de matt side of the dome is thicker/more visible.

It came with the dark brown vintage buckle strap and this black pvd nato. It think this watch needs a black (leather) strap...suits really well with the gilt dial.

Greetz

RR


----------



## iwantone

JerylTan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I am jealous of both these watches!


----------



## wis_dad

I got my shipping notice today. Should arrive on Thursday!


----------



## marc4pt0

Lucky you! Still waiting myself, with fingers crossed!!


----------



## wis_dad

marc4pt0 said:


> Lucky you! Still waiting myself, with fingers crossed!!


Im sure it won't be long. After all someone quoted Gnomon saying they plan to have all watches shipped out by Wednesday.

I think I was in the 80-100 mark in terms of ordering I that's any use.


----------



## dezouk

Yeah guys it's worth waiting for something that's limited 

Just be patience, they have less than 3guys working on this

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

Totally patient. Still in honeymoon phase with my Ocean Chrono.


----------



## dezouk

Lume shot

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

Changed the bezel insert to the one with red triangle of O1V.


----------



## johnnmiller1

Gnomon, Gnomon, wherefore art thou Gnomon?


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha, c'mon Gnomon!


----------



## wis_dad

For anyone else in the U.K., DHL are waiting for customs payments before delivery or they are for me at least. Just a heads up as they used to deliver to me first and then claim charges after.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Just arrived. Forgive me for ever being a Steinhart snob. The build quality is incredible for the price, and this watch is absolutely gorgeous. Of course, the lugs could be more curved and the bracelet more tapered, but neither are deal breakers by any means.

And for the record, I am generally not a vintage lume fan, but Steinhart (and Gnomon) nailed it on this one.

Now I just have to make sure I hide it from the fiancée so she doesn't kill me in my sleep.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

It looks great. What is your wrist size if I may?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Just under 6.5"


----------



## crownandcogs

Lovely! Arrived Yesterday. Such a nice piece.


----------



## tds

Mine arrived yesterday too. 3 days shipping to USA - So Cal.


----------



## tds

tds said:


> Mine arrived yesterday too. 3 days shipping to USA - So Cal.


Pics added.


----------



## chrismcfly

It is just me or, the triangle marker on the bezel is too thin and pearl misaligned ?
My OVM limited from Gnomon is misaligned too, and in many pictures i see here and elsewhere.
It is a problem with Steinhart or..?


----------



## LiangYuMa

WOW, this looks amazing!


----------



## Watchfreek

chrismcfly said:


> It is just me or, the triangle marker on the bezel is too thin and pearl misaligned ?
> My OVM limited from Gnomon is misaligned too, and in many pictures i see here and elsewhere.
> It is a problem with Steinhart or..?


If by "misaligned", you mean the pip is sitting low on the triangle, a lot of early Rolex (and other brands') divers were like that.


----------



## jaspert

The O1L narrow triangular marker is by design in homage to some of the early Rolex diver.

As for the pearl misalignment/ not centered properly, I have noted this on my previous O1V maxi limited and OVM Maxi to a varying degree but it is aligned properly on my O1L.

I swapped my bezel insert to O1V bezel insert with the red triangle and flat yellow lume pip for a splash of colour and I like it even more now.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## islanders3333

Seems like bezel and dial doesn't match well, it's unique but i rather see some gold or similar to dial marks colors on the bezel.
Dial itself i like it.


----------



## southpaw2280

I think it takes its styling cues from the early Rolex 6204 sub, but I do think the OOV insert looks better on it. The gold pencil hands are a nice change


----------



## jaspert

Looks great with that green canvas strap.


----------



## southpaw2280

jtbr said:


> Looks great with that green canvas strap.


Thanks!


----------



## busch12

I got my legacy in today and of course it's gorgeous. One problem or concern though. I don't know if the movement is misaligned or what, but when I screw down the crown it winds the movement as it screws in. I watched the movement to confirm as I screwed it down. 

Anyone else experience this? This is my fourth steinhart and probably my 7th watch with this movement and have never had this happen before. My only cobweb with it would be water resistance and that the ETA is not meant to be hand wound that frequently. I've actually had a rotor dislodge from too much hand winding on the 2824.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

busch12 said:


> I got my legacy in today and of course it's gorgeous. One problem or concern though. I don't know if the movement is misaligned or what, but when I screw down the crown it winds the movement as it screws in. I watched the movement to confirm as I screwed it down.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? This is my fourth steinhart and probably my 7th watch with this movement and have never had this happen before. My only cobweb with it would be water resistance and that the ETA is not meant to be hand wound that frequently. I've actually had a rotor dislodge from too much hand winding on the 2824.


I noticed this too and am also a little bit concerned. My Seiko Turtles do the same thing, but the 4R36 doesn't have the same hand-winding issues the 2824 is known for. Anyone else have thoughts on this? Will a few turns here and there damage the movement?


----------



## Murdoc370

Hi,

"_when I screw down the crown it winds the movement as it screws in_" means that you can still hear the movement winding when screwing the crown in, unlike i.e. Rolex 3135 that only wind in one position and do not wind during the 3 turns when screwing the crown?

I have and had lots of Steinharts with 2824-2 (20+), and they all still wind up during the crown screwing in, none of them has a "neutral" during crown screwing. Same with my ST-5 and the Soprod A-10... even my four Valjoux 7750 do that. This is completely normal. Unless I am getting your question wrong...

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Murdoc370 said:


> Hi,
> 
> "when I screw down the crown it winds the movement as it screws in." means that you can still hear the movement winding when screwing the crown in, unlike i.e. Rolex 3135 that only wind in one position and do not wind during the 3 winds when screwing the crown?
> 
> I have and had lots of Steinharts with 2824-2 (20+), and they all still wind up during the crown screwing in, none of them has a "neutral" during crown screwing. Same with my ST-5 and the Soprod A-10... even my four Valjoux 7750 do that.This is completely normal. Unless I am getting your question wrong...
> 
> Cheers
> Dennis


Have you ever had any problems with these movements?


----------



## Murdoc370

No, they all still work just fine. The only problem I have sometimes is that the stem will not click back from time setting position into winding position easily. That is a quite common issue that most likely improves the more you use the watch.
Since having lots of watches, I do not use one of them during an extended time period though; but I do have given away two Ocean Ones w/ 2824-2 and an Ocean One Blue with Soprod A-10/2 during the last 3 years, and they all are on the wrist 24/7, without any defect so far.

Since the 2824-2 is such a standard movement, built and sold millions of times, we do know its weaknesses quite well, and overall, it is pretty durable. Just do not manually wind it fully on a daily basis, and you will be fine 

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## watchninja123

Does the chris ward trident use same movement as the steinhart? My c60 trident doesn't wind up as the crown is screwing in
I gotta admit it's a nice feature because the crown is smooth as butter when screwing in.


----------



## sefrcoko

ninja123 said:


> Does the chris ward trident use same movement as the steinhart? My c60 trident doesn't wind up as the crown is screwing in
> I gotta admit it's a nice feature because the crown is smooth as butter when screwing in.


Maybe...the CW Trident C60 comes with either the ETA 2824-2 or the Sellita SW200-1 movement.


----------



## tds

First full day of wearing the Legacy. Wife says it looks like grandpas watch...I say "Perfect"


----------



## SirVantes

i did order one yesterday at 4 AM, after long night of drinks thinking about lol


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## sgt.brimer

I've never owned a Steinhart before, but this watch looks incredible. My Seiko World Timer may have to wait (I'm already on the hook for a Seiko Stargate come payday).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt

Wanted to get it as well but 51mm lug-lug with that flat lugs is no no for me. 

such a waste.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

sgt.brimer said:


> I've never owned a Steinhart before, but this watch looks incredible. My Seiko World Timer may have to wait (I'm already on the hook for a Seiko Stargate come payday).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hadn't either before I pulled the trigger on this one. I also wasn't supposed to buy another watch this year. I have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## sgt.brimer

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I hadn't either before I pulled the trigger on this one. I also wasn't supposed to buy another watch this year. I have no regrets whatsoever.


I'm getting the Stargate and a Gruppo Gamma tomorrow. No more watches for me until next year. I'll get a Steinhart one day, I'm sure there will be another LE next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Rekt

sgt.brimer said:


> I'm getting the Stargate and a Gruppo Gamma tomorrow. No more watches for me until next year. I'll get a Steinhart one day, I'm sure there will be another LE next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a Seiko SGDM003 first and head down to Gnomon to purchase the Ocean 44 GMT. The sales staff asked me how can i enjoy 2 watches bought at the same time? XD

Wanted to get the Gruppo Gamma as well, but price doesn't seem right for me yet.


----------



## dezouk

Look nice with black suede too

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## GodZji

Mine is on the way


----------



## GodZji

Would you mind sharing how to change the bezel and where you got it from?


jtbr said:


> View attachment 9757722
> 
> 
> Changed the bezel insert to the one with red triangle of O1V.


----------



## jaspert

GodZji said:


> Would you mind sharing how to change the bezel and where you got it from?


You can get O1V bezel insert from Steinhart online store under the accessories section.

Heat up the watch with a hair dryer first to loosen up the bezel insert adhesive then use a thin sharp blade to lift up the original bezel insert for replacement. You might leave some marks on the original bezel insert during removal.


----------



## pinchycm

^ I don't think you even need to use a blade. You can get away with heat and a bit of silicone spray and it should come right off with a bit of elbow grease. 

I'm not sure why it'd matter whether or not you destroy the old bezel insert. It's not like it can be used again in the future.


----------



## sefrcoko

pinchycm said:


> I'm not sure why it'd matter whether or not you destroy the old bezel insert. It's not like it can be used again in the future.


Why cant you re-use bezel inserts?...just need a new adhesive ring (or something similar).


----------



## getsetnder

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> Side by side with the Tudor 7923:


I'm quite sure this is the inspiration. What's neat is that that was the only ever hand-wound Tudor Submariner. Nice.


----------



## GodZji

jtbr said:


> You can get O1V bezel insert from Steinhart online store under the accessories section.
> 
> Heat up the watch with a hair dryer first to loosen up the bezel insert adhesive then use a thin sharp blade to lift up the original bezel insert for replacement. You might leave some marks on the original bezel insert during removal.


Thank you for sharing. My watch is on the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Germanox

I wish the hour hand was that long... cannot almost differentiate it from the minutes hand... 
With another set of hands i'd be totally pulling the trigger on it !


----------



## Blackdog

I've been considering one of these (O1V and now O1L) for quite some time. Love the domed crystal and general vintage looks, and though I think it's a bit big for a vintage inspired piece, it's not a deal beaker.

After some consideration I decided to get this one over the O1V. Will collect it this evening from a DHL office.

The winning factors were the black, not grey, dial and pencil hands: I have enough Mercedes hands on divers.

I see in this thread that some people bought/got a leather band version. I could only see the bracelet version pictures on the Gnomon site, and could not see any option when ordering. I hope I'm getting the bracelet, guess I'll know soon enough.

I will however change the insert to the O1V one, that red triangle is a must !

This will be my second Steinhart, my first being the Bronze O1 which I found exceptionally good for the price. I will post my impressions when I get it.


----------



## taike

They came on bracelet with bonus leather band.


----------



## Blackdog

Indeed it came with all the goodies: The Nato, the brown vintagey leather band and the black thingy branded by Gnomon (my guess is that it is a cleaning cloth)...:-s

First thing that really impressed me was the quality of the bracelet. I understand people's complain about the clasp, it's a rather uninspiring design, but the implementation is excellent nonetheless. I specially liked the screw link design, very well done. The screws were locked in place with some locktite, as they should. It came with one half link on each side.

The case execution is also impressive. The O1Bronze has no polished surfaces, so I was curious to see how Steinhart implemented these, and they are excellent too.

I'm not specially excited about the exhibition caseback: IMO an undecorated 2824 is not really interesting to see, but it doesn't bother me much anyway.

There are things I would change, obviously, but overall I'm very happy with this watch. It wears a bit big, but on my 7.25"wrist is not too much of a problem.

They should have called it the O1 "54", since the dial, hands and bezel insert are a clear tribute to the Sub 6205 et al, and the case shape is pure early BP Fifty Fathoms: the two "first" diver's watches introduced in 1954.

It definitely needs the red triangle insert, it's already ordered !


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## mrfourcows

Loving the O1L, its just a beautiful watch with a minimal/clean dial/design that not many new watches today have. To me, its even more beautiful that the O1V. And limited edition makes it even more desirable :stuck_out_tongue:


----------



## Blackdog

mrfourcows said:


> Loving the O1L, its just a beautiful watch with a minimal/clean dial/design that not many new watches today have. To me, its even more beautiful that the O1V. And limited edition makes it even more desirable :stuck_out_tongue:


Lovely straps ! Would you mind telling me where to get some of these ?


----------



## mrfourcows

Blackdog said:


> Lovely straps ! Would you mind telling me where to get some of these ?


These are perlon straps from:
Perlon Straps - Cheapest NATO Straps

Cheap & good! b-)


----------



## T-Rekt

Just got mine. It wears big. Kinda hope they curve that lug.

Not really an issue for me. Still love it!


----------



## edchys

here's mine


----------



## edchys

Sorry for asking a noob question, I intend to put it on a nato strap,just wondering if in the long run will the nato strap leave scratches on the display case back?


----------



## twintop

edchys said:


> Sorry for asking a noob question, I intend to put it on a nato strap,just wondering if in the long run will the nato strap leave scratches on the display case back?


Since it isn't mentioned on the Gnomon website I'm not sure, but the Steinhart O1V Dual time(which has the same case and case back) has a sapphire crystal so I don't think a Nato will scratch the display case back


----------



## Blackdog

T-Rekt said:


> Just got mine. It wears big. Kinda hope they curve that lug.
> 
> Not really an issue for me. Still love it!


It does wear big ! Still lovely designed and built !

I understand people complaining about the straight lugs. The problem is that you don't "curve" the lugs. You have to start machining from a thicker block, and that's a lot more waste, time and tool wear. I guess that is why they designed the Oceans like this.


----------



## edchys

twintop said:


> Since it isn't mentioned on the Gnomon website I'm not sure, but the Steinhart O1V Dual time(which has the same case and case back) has a sapphire crystal so I don't think a Nato will scratch the display case back


Thanks for the reply, I am worry as the crystal seems to be slightly higher then the steel part of the case back.


----------



## 3005

Are the lugs on this longer than Steinhart's normal Ocean One? I'm just trying to decide if this will be too large on me. The Ocean One Black fits perfectly on my wrist, but anything bigger probably wouldn't work out.

Could someone with the watch break out the ruler and give me a lug to lug? Thank you!


----------



## watchninja123

I measured it and it's about 51mm. Wears bigger than the regular ocean for sure. But don't let it stop you.


----------



## 3005

ninja123 said:


> I measured it and it's about 51mm. Wears bigger than the regular ocean for sure. But don't let it stop you.


Hm, that worries me a little bit, but it's already been ordered so I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed! I was so blown away by the quality of my Ocean One that I pulled the trigger on this one before even looking into the size. Oops.


----------



## watchninja123

No worry. It felt big when I first received mine. But once you size the bracelet and put it on it will fit fine


----------



## T-Rekt

Blackdog said:


> It does wear big ! Still lovely designed and built !
> 
> I understand people complaining about the straight lugs. The problem is that you don't "curve" the lugs. You have to start machining from a thicker block, and that's a lot more waste, time and tool wear. I guess that is why they designed the Oceans like this.












Probably to keep cost down. It's funny how my ocean 44 GMT seems to wear better than the Legacy.


----------



## watchninja123

What's the lug to lug of the 44?


----------



## T-Rekt

ninja123 said:


> What's the lug to lug of the 44?


I think it's 51mm as well

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

Wow nice. I might look into it. Thanks!


----------



## GodZji

Mine is at the custom in LA since November 8th. It's been a long wait.


----------



## pinchycm

Blackdog said:


> It does wear big ! Still lovely designed and built !
> 
> I understand people complaining about the straight lugs. The problem is that you don't "curve" the lugs. You have to start machining from a thicker block, and that's a lot more waste, time and tool wear. I guess that is why they designed the Oceans like this.


Or you could just make the lugs shorter.


----------



## 3005

Just received the watch and I'm absolutely blown away. The quality and finishing is amazing and the domed crystal and retro dial/bezel make this piece extremely unique.

This is my second Steinhart now (I also own an Ocean One Black) and I think they've just won over a new collector. I've owned Omegas, Rolexes, Squales, Seikos, Stowas, Orients, etc., but I honestly now think Steinhart delivers the best quality for the money, hands down. The finishing is unreal for less than 1/10th of the price of a Rolex, and it absolutely destroys the quality that Squale is putting out at the same price point.

Also of note is that I received both watches in the US (one from Steinhart and one from Gnomon) within two business days of ordering on free shipping. Major kudos.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## edchys

love the dome crystal


----------



## wis_dad

Well I decided to flip mine. Although I loved it I seemed to prefer it off my wrist. It also seemed a tad big for me and I also prefer the lug shape of the regular ocean line so I kept the Maxi which was originally going to sold for the Leagcy.


----------



## SirVantes

The watch is amazing, but mine has the bezel pip lume misaligned and it's driving me crazy. I've seen a few ones here with the same problems so the QC was a little bit meh :-|


----------



## mrfourcows

Surely if you write to Gnomon/Steinhart, you will get sent a replacement bezel?


----------



## picklepossy

Love this piece


----------



## getsetnder

Hey now! That looks sharp.


----------



## Bushclippr

Received front Gnomon a day earlier than promised. No issues. Removed the bulky bracelet and slipped it onto a black single pass Fluco until my custom Hoween single pass comes in.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Mine arrived yesterday (sorry for the photo quality, a good camera awaits this Christmas). Another knockout by Steinhart. 42mm is the sweet spot I've found (I had to sell my 44 and Marine Chronometer, just too big). Now for the panda-dialed OOVC (if Gunter releases one)...


----------



## gogoron

I know the height says 16mm but it looks like it wears a lot thinner than previous Steinharts.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Aid1987 said:


> Well I decided to flip mine. Although I loved it I seemed to prefer it off my wrist. It also seemed a tad big for me and I also prefer the lug shape of the regular ocean line so I kept the Maxi which was originally going to sold for the Leagcy.


Whats your wrist size?


----------



## Econoline

Germanox said:


> I wish the hour hand was that long... cannot almost differentiate it from the minutes hand...
> With another set of hands i'd be totally pulling the trigger on it !


I'm wanting to get a Steinhart Ocean One, and agonizing between the Legacy Limited and the Vintage. I love the look of the Legacy more than the Vintage, but I'm concerned too about distinguishing easily between the minute and hour hand as they seem to differ only in length.

So before I decide, do any of the actual Legacy owners here have a problem with the hands, or is it all in my head?


----------



## rrrrrlll

Econoline said:


> So before I decide, do any of the actual Legacy owners here have a problem with the hands, or is it all in my head?


No problem for me. The worst case is you just need a second look. More a problem when the hands are overlapping each other. You may be scared and try to find the missing hand.

As for Legacy vs Vintage, you may consider the color of the dial you like more.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Gogoron the domed sapphire is responsible for 2mm, and the caseback is responsible for another 2mm. For me, I feel like it wears <14mm.

Econoline, at quick glances, I get an easy reading. The length of the hands is immediately discernible to me, and has been since I received the watch.


----------



## jaspert

No trouble with mixing up the time for me.


----------



## Jpjsavage

Just ordered the Ocean Vintage GMT "Gunter Steinhart" - Collector's Edition. I think it looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## noregrets

Well, I couldn't hold out any longer and just pulled the trigger.

Between the pencil/lollipop hands, no crown guards, the vintage "shock-resisting" text, and most important of all the high-domed sapphire, it was a no-brainer. 

Kudos to Gunter and Gnomon for another outstanding homage piece, this time to the Tudor 7923.


----------



## Hornet99

Really like this watch, has a fantastic look to it...... 


......only problem I see is the L2L size on a 7" wrist and the height. Anyone with a 7" wrist care to share experiences? And wrist shots if possible? Pretty please! :-!

If there was a 40mm option I'd be all over it like a rash b-).


----------



## N.Caffrey

Hornet99 said:


> Really like this watch, has a fantastic look to it......
> 
> ......only problem I see is the L2L size on a 7" wrist and the height. Anyone with a 7" wrist care to share experiences? And wrist shots if possible? Pretty please! :-!
> 
> If there was a 40mm option I'd be all over it like a rash b-).


I think you should be fine I have 6.7 wrist and it fits perfectly


----------



## noregrets

^ +1, I have a 6.25" wrist and the Ocean series fit perfectly for me. Maybe a little longer L2L than I would prefer ideally, but it's fine.


----------



## Hornet99

N.Caffrey said:


> I think you should be fine I have 6.7 wrist and it fits perfectly





noregrets said:


> ^ +1, I have a 6.25" wrist and the Ocean series fit perfectly for me. Maybe a little longer L2L than I would prefer ideally, but it's fine.


.....any chance of some wrist shots guys?

I've got a Steinhart titanium 500 and that's a good fit on the wrist, but I'm still not sure that this retro design works at 42mm?!


----------



## southpaw2280

I dont have any wristshots on the bracelet, but here is one on a band, 7-1/4" wrist

View attachment 10383314


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Hornet99

southpaw2280 said:


> I dont have any wristshots on the bracelet, but here is one on a band, 7-1/4" wrist
> 
> View attachment 10383314





southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 10383450
> View attachment 10383458


Thanks |>.


----------



## noregrets

Hornet99 said:


> .....any chance of some wrist shots guys?


Sure, here is an Ocean on my 6.25" wrist:

















Hard to tell from the pictures, but there is no lug overhang although it's right at the edge...I can't imagine you would have issues with it on a 7" wrist though, if that's something you are worried about. I hope that helps.


----------



## Hornet99

noregrets said:


> Sure, here is an Ocean on my 6.25" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 10384034
> 
> 
> View attachment 10384042
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the pictures, but there is no lug overhang although it's right at the edge...I can't imagine you would have issues with it on a 7" wrist though, if that's something you are worried about. I hope that helps.


Thanks, I've got the titanium 500 and whilst that's OK at 51mm L2L it's at the limit really. Whilst I really like the legacy I think that the size just isn't quite right for a sub homage IMHO.......


----------



## Rolex Freak




----------



## watchninja123

On 6.75 wrist. Watches always appear bigger in pictures but in real life the legacy fits fine without the lugs taking over the wrist. But this steinhart is the biggest I will go.


----------



## SamL

Love this polar faced vintage GMT!! Outstanding looking watch!


----------



## Blackdog

Is it me or the "Limited" aspect of this piece is a bit of a joke ?

Don't get me wrong, I really like mine, but not being numbered I have the impression that this model is limited to "as many as we can sell"...

First, there were supposed to be 200pcs. At one point Gnomon listed it as sold out, then they announced the last 20 had arrived. A few days ago it was sold out again, so I thought "this is it"... And now is in stock again !

I am starting to believe that listing these as "Limited" is a bit disingenuous.


----------



## petay993

Possibly using up spare parts case/crystal from the Ocean One Vintage and Dual Time both of which experienced underwhelming sales success, the latter certainly.

It is a nice piece but "limited" means nothing without case back numbers, look at the Bulova Moonwatch, a limited and "collectible" tribute until Bulova realised it was their most marketable piece and now they are everywhere, they are even giving them away on Amazon UK!


----------



## KJH666

I bought one of these, really nice with the pencil hands and the lollipop second hand and big crown. Much nicer than the 3, 6, 9 vintage model.


----------



## Watchfreek

petay993 said:


> Possibly using up spare parts case/crystal from the Ocean One Vintage and Dual Time both of which experienced underwhelming sales success, the latter certainly.
> 
> It is a nice piece but "limited" means nothing without case back numbers, look at the Bulova Moonwatch, a limited and "collectible" tribute until Bulova realised it was their most marketable piece and now they are everywhere, they are even giving them away on Amazon UK!


I'm confused The OOV is one of their most popular models after the regular O1V models since it's launch. How can it have "experienced underwhelming sales success"? Likewise with the Dual Time and what parts from that model is being used besides the case and crown? Both modrls have actually been quite popular and are ongoing models.

Actually "Limited" could just mean that it is made for a very limited time only (shorter than ongoing/long term models anyway) and does not need to be limited by numbers. It's all marketing, as mentioned.


----------



## WilliamA

Talked to Gnomon and they said they only had 3 left last week. So i think it indeed Limited to 200pcs. 
One thing i havent seen people talk about is that the black dial is so much better on the Legacy then the foggy Grey dial on the Vintage(owned both).


----------



## KJH666

The Gnomon site is now showing the legacy as sold out.


----------



## dergood

I was planning to get the Ocean One Black until I read this thread. I ordered the Legacy on Sunday night and the site changed to sold out right after I got my confirmation. Glad I didn't hesitate. Patiently waiting on DHL to show up today.


----------



## Blackdog

Well, it seems that it was limited after all. 

Apologies to the faithful followers for casting a shadow of doubt...

I will continue to enjoy my now sold-out O1 Legacy.


----------



## Blackdog

By the way, if you plan to wear the watch on a Nato, take advantage of the lug holes and change the spring-bars to flange-less ones.

The Nato tends to catch the flanges of the normal ones and can work them out.

I've been diving with mine over the Xmas holiday wearing it on a Bonetto rubber Nato and it happened to me. I did not lose the watch because it was a Nato...


----------



## dergood

Fantastic watch. Glad I didn't miss this one.


----------



## Limeybastard

Are these factory limited or Gnom limited, the latter in my opinion does not hold as much weight.


----------



## GodZji

What do you think about this rubber?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

GodZji said:


> What do you think about this rubber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome! Where you get it?


----------



## GodZji

watchninja123 said:


> Looks awesome! Where you get it?


Got them from amazon. The quality is just ok. The size is short by 1 mm. They seems to be dust collector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodZji

I need that red triangle bezel now to complete my Tudor black bay one looks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islanders3333

I just got mine with other Red dot bezel and also i make them change the crown also with Red lines.
Just amazing looking watch.
I'll put more pictures later








Also i found this video on youtube for similar to mine


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Such a gorgeous watch. Shame it wore too big on my tiny wrist. I kind of miss it.


----------

